# grömitz und umgebung



## nfr_jan (4. Juni 2002)

weiß wer, ob es in grömitz/dahme strecken und/oder sprünge, doubles etc. gibt, fahr da im sommer hin, mit meinen eltern :-(((


----------



## Rabbit (5. Juni 2002)

Hallo nfr_jan,

soweit ich weiß gibt's in Malente, das ist etwa 25km westlich von Grömitz 'ne Art Bikepark oder zumindest 'ne Dualstrecke.
Benutzte ggf. mal die Suchen-Funktion hier im Forum und suche mal nach Malente.
Da solltest Du auch den einen oder anderen Thread hier im norddeutschen Lokalforum finden wo das mal erwähnt wurde.

Grüße in den Pott,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nfr_jan (6. Juni 2002)

danke


----------



## HelG (12. Juni 2002)

Hi nfr_jan,

bin ich Dahme aufgewachsen und in Groemitz zur Schule gegangen. Die Gegend da ist ziemlich flach. Ganz gut zum spielen sind aber die Waelder an der Steilkueste im Süden von Groemitz. Da musst du Richtung Yachthafen, dann auf die Steilkueste rauf und noch ein paar Meter fahren. Malente ist dagegen schon recht weit weg von Groemitz (ca. 40 km). Vielleicht musst Du einfach mal Berge gegen Wind tauschen, denn den gibt es ...

Schoenen Urlaub wuenscht Hel G.

-- 
MTB-Wochenende im Harz: Ueber die schoensten Trails oder
schnellsten Schotterstrecken. Insidergefuehrt. Guenstig.
http://spassmanagement.de oder anrufen: (03943) 62 56 98


----------

